# pm9 break-in?



## Takuan (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm new here, and apologize if the following question has already been addressed.

Recently, I purchased a new pm9, read the manual, and took it out to the range to try. The manual describes a 200 round break-in period, and that's the number I fired at the range. Without exception, I could not get the first round chambered whenever I changed magazines. Always, the slide would stick open, no matter what I'd do. The only thing that seemed to work was slamming the bottom of the mag... this would chamber the first round. I didn't have any problems once the first cartridge was fired.

So, is this a common problem with the pm9? Is this what Kahr is talking about with respect to the break-in period? If so, how many more rounds do I need to put through before this stops happening? Or, at what point do I call Kahr to resolve the problem?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

describe that a little better. so you would empty a mag, release it, reload the mag and put it in the gun, then release the slide and it would stick open. -OR- after the gun was emptied you would drop the mag, release the slide, load the mag and put it in the gun, then try to rack the slide?


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

The manual states that you need to use the slide release to chamber the first round. Is that what you were doing or were you trying to slingshot the slide? Kahr's are very tight when they are new, they will get smoother over time. My wife carries a PM9, when we first got it it had a similar problem but it worked itself out after about 400 rounds. She carries with one in the pipe and we have never had a ftf or fte so it was never really a problem.


----------



## Takuan (Apr 21, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> describe that a little better. so you would empty a mag, release it, reload the mag and put it in the gun, then release the slide and it would stick open. -OR- after the gun was emptied you would drop the mag, release the slide, load the mag and put it in the gun, then try to rack the slide?


The former. The slide stays open after the last cartridge. After I'd insert a new mag, the slide would be stuck open, and I couldn't rack it by hand. Only by slamming the bottom of the mag would the slide retract. I never released the slide before inserting another magazine.


----------



## Takuan (Apr 21, 2009)

Drew_Rami_P said:


> The manual states that you need to use the slide release to chamber the first round. Is that what you were doing or were you trying to slingshot the slide? Kahr's are very tight when they are new, they will get smoother over time. My wife carries a PM9, when we first got it it had a similar problem but it worked itself out after about 400 rounds. She carries with one in the pipe and we have never had a ftf or fte so it was never really a problem.


That was the problem, I couldn't chamber the first round, no matter what I tried. Only when I slammed the bottom of the mag would the slide retract. So, my question is still whether this is normal during the break-in period. I plan to head back to the range next week with another 200 rounds or so... from your experience, it sounds like that's what it took.


----------



## oclv (Apr 1, 2009)

Just to be clear. Once you insert the magazine, make sure you close the slide with the slide release only. Don't pull the slide back with one hand while you press the slide release with the other hand. Just hit the slide release and let it shut on its own. oclv


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

oclv said:


> Just to be clear. Once you insert the magazine, make sure you close the slide with the slide release only. Don't pull the slide back with one hand while you press the slide release with the other hand. Just hit the slide release and let it shut on its own. oclv


+1... no slingshotting allowed


----------



## Takuan (Apr 21, 2009)

oclv said:


> Just to be clear. Once you insert the magazine, make sure you close the slide with the slide release only. Don't pull the slide back with one hand while you press the slide release with the other hand. Just hit the slide release and let it shut on its own. oclv


Thanks. I'll give this a try next time out.


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

I also cannot "pull back " to chamber a load on my K9. I must use the slide lock/release.But when it is empty and the slide is forward ,if I put a full mag in I can do the push pull to chamber a load.I have one bad mag that wont keep the slide locked back when it is emptyI need a new carrier


----------



## Takuan (Apr 21, 2009)

Thought I'd report back that oclv was right on the money. I went back to the range and put 150 rounds through my freshly cleaned and lubed pm9 without a single hiccup. Once the slide is open, and a new mag inserted, just pressing the slide release did the trick every time.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## oclv (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice. You will enjoy it more and more the more you shoot it. oclv


----------



## ldeleon (Apr 29, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> +1... no slingshotting allowed


i beg to differ, i sling shot mine. allthough you have to pull all the way back, let it go fast


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

True, I too CAN slingshot mine, but like you said- you can't baby it! Pull all the way back and let 'er rip. I'd just rather be in the habit of doing it Kahr's way. My P9 is my carry gun, with one always chambered, and if it ever gets used, that second clip slams in and the slide stop is dropped. Round chanbered. No worries.


----------



## backyardshooter (Dec 24, 2008)

[Read The manual all that needs to be said:numbchuck:[/SIZE]


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I hate reading instructions - No pictures.


----------



## Takuan (Apr 21, 2009)

I actually did read the manual, but must have missed the bit about just using the slide release... probably because the type wasn't big enough.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

hey, no yelling. There are some very timid gun owners here!


----------

